# MK TTOC MEET -27th April - The aftermath :-)



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

The next meet will be on April 27th - We are going for a two pronged approach this time to spice it up and keep it fresh for you.

There will be a Pre-meet drive from Bletchley Wayside Audi (MK1 1DF) at 7pm departure time 7.15pm from where Nic and I will lead you all on a merry dance getting us to the venue by around 7.45pm (at the latest) and give us the opportunity to drive the cars like they should be in spectacular convoy 

For those who can't make the drive meet time of 7pm just meet us at the pub for 7.45pm and revel in the tales of no doubt exemplary driving skills exhibited by all 

I have spoken to the owner of the Betsey Wynne in Swanbourne MK17 0SH http://www.thebetseywynne.co.uk/contact.asp
and have booked us in for the evening of the 27th April which is back to a Tuesday night.

I appreciate that this may be tricky for some but they are so busy at the weekend that I could not get them to agree to let us have exclusive use of the overflow carpark they have recently completed (lit) as such I felt it would be best to stick to what we have been doing so far and save the weekend jaunts until the "summer" 

The overflow car park has been freshly tarmacced and will be reserved for our exclusive use, easily catering for our needs :lol: this will hopefully help when taking pictures as we won't be mixed up with lesser vehicles  and for security purposes also.

I am a fairly regular visitor to this place and the staff are very friendly, the ambience and interior very nice and importantly the standard of food is excellent - the owner is delighted to have us there as I have assured him there will be no burnouts or doughnuts performed  The Rolls-Royce OC use this place as the venue for their annual get together, so it is just about up to standard for us 

We will need to pre-order food if more than 10 are coming, they are redoing the menus at the moment so please look at the following link from about the 15th April to choose your meals and post up or pm me your choice. http://www.thebetseywynne.co.uk/menus.asp

It has been nice to see some people bringing friends or partners with them, everyone is welcome and we are a friendly lot so please bring someone with you 

I will also be creating a TT quiz and we will split the group into teams to compete for the dubious title of "MK TTOC Quiz Night Winners" - There may even be a prize  so get swatting.

So who is up for this then - please put if you are coming to the pre-meet drive (PMD) or will just meet us at the pub.

1) Charlie + Nic - PMD
2) James + Lisa - PMD
3) Penny and David - Pub
4) Josh  - Pub
5) Heath and Sam - PMD
6) Charlie - ?
7) NaughTTy - Paul - POSSIBLE
/8) Mitesh and Emma - POSSIBLE
9) Richard - POSSIBLE
10) Keith + Sylv - PMD
11) Davy - PMD
12) Was - WMD to the PMD 
13) Dave - PMD hopefully 
14) Nick - PossPMD
15) Luke
16) Chris


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Superb, put me and Lisa down for this, PMD and all! 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks like a nice place, Charlie, and best of all it's closer! :wink:

Put me 'n 'im down for meeting you in the pub.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys, i would love to try and make this but maybe too far for me :? , especially as its a weel day


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Superb, put me and Lisa down for this, PMD and all! 8)


Nice one James look forward to seeing you both again 



phodge said:


> Looks like a nice place, Charlie, and best of all it's closer! :wink:
> 
> Put me 'n 'im down for meeting you in the pub.


Cool Penny I will bung you and David on the list and glad it's more convenient for you 



sTTranger said:


> hi guys, i would love to try and make this but maybe too far for me :? , especially as its a weel day


It would be great to meet you Dave, I was chatting to Richard (UKRPG) this morning and he was saying what a nice chap you are and how gorgeous your car is - if you can make it great, if not then hopefully you will make a summer meet 

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Yes please Charlie, should be able to make this one? 

Due to timing I'll have to meet you at the Pub

Josh


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep but myself and my lad Sam down please. I know the place well as i drive past it on my way to work.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> Yes please Charlie, should be able to make this one?
> 
> Due to timing I'll have to meet you at the Pub
> 
> Josh


Cool, good to have you back mate. I have heard you can't drive for toffee anyway so probably best :lol: :lol: :-*

Charlie



heathstimpson said:


> Yep but myself and my lad Sam down please. I know the place well as i drive past it on my way to work.


Nice one Heath, I will add you to the list, are you meeting us there or coming along for the pre-meet drive too?

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> heathstimpson said:
> 
> 
> > Yep but myself and my lad Sam down please. I know the place well as i drive past it on my way to work.
> ...


Premeet drive matey 8)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

THIS SADDENS ME [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry charlie but i have a few courses to do in april & i will be in swindon on the 27th for the week, so quite a trek to get back from there   especially as training don finish till 6.30 pm !!

Really sorry & sad i'm going to miss this 

If anything changes i'll let you know,

SAV..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> THIS SADDENS ME [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Sorry charlie but i have a few courses to do in april & i will be in swindon on the 27th for the week, so quite a trek to get back from there   especially as training don finish till 6.30 pm !!
> 
> ...


Hi Sav

It saddens Nic and I more mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] , I know you mentioned some training course that would make mid week tricky and I did ask them about doing it on a weekend, but due to how popular they are they just could not cater for us, I think it is such a great location and with our own TT only VIP car park I thought it was too good an opportunity to miss 

Penny and I have discussed the possibility of a joint meet in the summer which would most probably be at the weekend and Davy has suggested a family BBQ at his pub too, so there are some fun events lined up. If you can't make it Nic and I will be able to slide some QS related questions into the quiz without fear of an onsite pro knowing all the answers 

I just had a look and Swindon is 59 miles away from the pub (generically speaking) so stop being such a little girl about it  prep your car and meet us there at 8pm just in time for food and the quiz before you get a nice run back down to Swindon 

Charlie


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Squeeze me in!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie, Nick thats cool & i understand. 

You know if i could i would make it, i would have a company vehicle so would have to travel back home, then go otherside of town to get the tt, then go back later to put it away then travel back to swindon ready for 8 am start !!!!!! Bit of a mare, especially after 9 hours in class i get brain ache :lol: .

May try to get on a course later in year so may be able to make it but wont know till later in the month.

SAV..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

country boy said:


> Squeeze me in!


Nice one Charlie - are you coming for the drive or being a bit of a show queen just going to meet us at the pub? 

Sav - I understand totally mate, I was only pulling your chain  there will be plenty of other opportunities in the future.

Charlie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Charlie,

I might be able to make it along to this one but can't get there until at least 8:15pm. Put me down as a possible for now


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> I might be able to make it along to this one but can't get there until at least 8:15pm. Put me down as a possible for now


Will do Paul, it would be nice to see you again  8.15pm would be fine.

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Count me and Emma in Charlie. Shes up for a TTOC meet... finally!!

Hope I can make it this time. :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Too early to call for me Mr D but I'll obviously see what I can do :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> Count me and Emma in Charlie. Shes up for a TTOC meet... finally!!
> 
> Hope I can make it this time. :lol:


LOL  I will stick you down as provisional and you can confirm nearer the time bud



UKRPG said:


> Too early to call for me Mr D but I'll obviously see what I can do :wink:


Good lad another possible then 

Charlie


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Well be there,
Keith & Sylv


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTR said:


> Well be there,
> Keith & Sylv


Delighted to hear it guys, we thought we could rely on you 

Are you going to meet us at the pub or come along for the pre-meet drive? I will be predriving the route earlier on the day to assess suitability re remaining pot holes 

Charlie


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Can't make this one (bit far for an evening meet), but certainly a day during a summer weekend would be interesting - always nice to have a reason to go somewhere, rather than just drive "about" (used to stop me going out on me bikes if I didn't have some kind of "plan").
Will keep an eye on Events section and see what comes up.
Have a good meet.
Cheers,

DoctorW.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Charlie said:


> TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Well be there,
> ...


You obviously have way too much time on your hands!! :lol: :lol: Lets swap jobs! 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > TTR said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I just like to be prepared 

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Charlie
Well put me down for the event i should be able to make the meet . Hopefully !!!!!!!!!!! Also will meet you at the steelers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

davyrest said:


> Hi Charlie
> Well put me down for the event i should be able to make the meet . Hopefully !!!!!!!!!!! Also will meet you at the steelers


Nice one Davy  I saw your car on Saturday morning outside Natwest in central MK, did give you a bell but it went straight to answer phone.

I will add you the list 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Well be there,
> ...


There are some bad ones in Mursley still and on the road just before the pub we are visiting. :?


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Charlie, will meet for the pre-drive at Wayside, even though I will have to travel back home to pick Sylv up, only to come back to within 200mtrs of were I work.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTR said:


> Hi Charlie, will meet for the pre-drive at Wayside, even though I will have to travel back home to pick Sylv up, only to come back to within 200mtrs of were I work.


LOL that's what I like Keith, commitment to the cause  I will update the list

Charlie



heathstimpson said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > TTR said:
> ...


Cheers Heath  I know there are a few just before you turn in, but we will be going walking pace(ish) and they weren't that deep the other week? I will plan the route to avoid as much as is possible 

Charlie


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Charlie

got room for another :wink: will bring the WMD for the PMD :roll: :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

was said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> got room for another :wink: will bring the WMD for the PMD :roll: :wink:


Always got room for you buddy, I will have to work harder on the quiz and not put any LED related questions in there 

I was thinking about what WMD could possibly stand for, but could only come up with crude suggestions and this ain't the flame room 

Charlie


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Charlie,

Looks like this is shaping up to be a great night.
I should be able to make the PMD, may be cutting it close, but should make it there before 7.15.
I will be able to make the Pub /Meal

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT Fan said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Looks like this is shaping up to be a great night.
> I should be able to make the PMD, may be cutting it close, but should make it there before 7.15.
> ...


Nice work Dave  I will add you to the list and for PMD, but if you can't make it don't worry we will just see you at the pub 

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Wish I was closer to this. Just checked RAC and it's 1hr 43 min [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> Wish I was closer to this. Just checked RAC and it's 1hr 43 min [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I wish you were too buddy  it is a bit of a long way admittedly - however we did have Niaz from Geneva and last month Chris drove all the way up from Gatwick to his house swapped into his TT and drove to the meet and then back home afterwards before driving back down to Gatwick - so actually you are being a bit of a mincer 

There is a freshly laid carpark offshoot that is purely dedicated to our needs so you won't have to mix with lesser vehicles  there will be a quiz too 

Charlie


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Charlie I'm up for this meet too! This place doesn't look so bad and as ever it'll be nice to see all the usual suspects :wink:

Not sure if I can made the drive down, but I'd like to so put me down as PossPMD 

Nick


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Nick

I will add you to the list (thanks for your pm  In light of your news you should bring Lou along too.

See you there and just let me know about the PMD nearer the time 

Charlie


----------



## Little_butterfly (Mar 25, 2010)

Hark said:


> Wish I was closer to this. Just checked RAC and it's 1hr 43 min [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It would make a nice journey in your car!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy crap the spamming gits are even targeting events now :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

All together now...

"Spam, spam, spam, spam...
...Spam, spam, spam, spam"

[smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Little_butterfly (Mar 25, 2010)

Told you it was random!!!


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha brilliant i live in Swanbourne and will have the TT back! :lol: Sign me up!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ayzed said:


> Haha brilliant i live in Swanbourne and will have the TT back! :lol: Sign me up!


Nice one Luke 

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry Charlie - stuffed for the 27th - I'm at Stoney Stratford on the 29th which is the closest I could get  :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> Sorry Charlie - stuffed for the 27th - I'm at Stoney Stratford on the 29th which is the closest I could get  :?


No worries buddy, give me a bell if you fancy a pint when you are done, as I am only about 10 mins from there 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

I noticed all the Mursley and Swanbourne potholes marked out this morning so hopefully they will get their finger out and fill them before Tuesday evening...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> I noticed all the Mursley and Swanbourne potholes marked out this morning so hopefully they will get their finger out and fill them before Tuesday evening...


I wouldn't bank on it mate  but we can live in hope at least it will be light so we can see them coming  I will be pre-driving the route on the day to try and minimise potholes by possibly adjusting it if necessary 

Cheers for the update, we were at The Betsey Wynne on Saturday and I didn't see any markings.

Charlie


----------



## Little_butterfly (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Guys & Girls

Can I ask all of you who have decided to eat at the Betsey Wynne to have a look at the below menus and let us know your food choices before Friday evening.

http://www.thebetseywynne.co.uk/menus/Bar&Lunch.pdf
http://www.thebetseywynne.co.uk/menus/Evening.pdf

Because of their recent menu change we were not too sure how it would go down with everyone, so Charlie (being oh so organised and thoughtful :-*) has agreed with them that we can order from either the evening menu or the bar/lunch menu.

We are looking forward to seeing you all and hope you have all been doing your homework for the quiz [smiley=book2.gif]

Nicola & Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ham, egg & chips
Scampi & chips

Ta!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Ham, egg & chips
> Scampi & chips
> 
> Ta!


Cheers Penny, I knew I could rely on you to come back quickly  I have had both and can recommend them both too 

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Me being greedy
i would like the black pudding starter
Followed by Ham egg and Chips
Need to keep my weight up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ta


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Scampi for me please?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys for the responses - keep em coming 

Davy have pm'd you mate as managed to source you a free set of the metal clips for the double brake light conversion - will bring them along on Tuesday, cheers for the injector seals again and nice to see you today.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on peeps need the orders asap please as I have to give them a bit of notice  .

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Scampi for me please [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Davy have pm'd you mate as managed to source you a free set of the metal clips for the double brake light conversion - will bring them along on Tuesday, cheers for the injector seals again and nice to see you today.
> 
> Charlie


I've got a set of these clips going spare if anyone's interested...

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LuTTon said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Davy have pm'd you mate as managed to source you a free set of the metal clips for the double brake light conversion - will bring them along on Tuesday, cheers for the injector seals again and nice to see you today.
> ...


I'm interested NIck....as long as some kind soul will show me what I need to do with them (polite answers only please! ;-) )


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Plaice for me please and do they do the burger and chips at night as that's about all my fussy son will eat?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Plaice for me please and do they do the burger and chips at night as that's about all my fussy son will eat?


Hi Heath - we can choose anything from the bar&lunch or evening menu - he wasn't too keen as they anticipate £30 per head in the evenings but he said he doesn't wan tto lose our business - so yes Sam can have Burger and chips 

I am going there tomorrow so will give them the list I have so far then.

Cheers to all of you who have responded so far.

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

What will be the chances of ordering on the day? For various reasons not yet sure if we'll be eating or not ...dont ask :roll:


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Charlie, just to let you know Sylv & I will not be eating, same as last meet Chinese on the way home.
Keith & Sylv


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Think I'll eat for a change 

Scampi for me please Charlie

Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Pedanto - you will probably be fine mate  In fact having just returned from there and asked you will be fine.

Cheers Keith 

Nice one Josh ;-)

Charlie


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Scampi please, sorry for late response, I have not checked the forum for a few days

Cheers

Dave


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Pedanto - you will probably be fine mate  In fact having just returned from there and asked you will be fine.


Nice one, cheers mate. 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT Fan said:


> Scampi please, sorry for late response, I have not checked the forum for a few days
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


No worries Dave 



swfblade said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Pedanto - you will probably be fine mate  In fact having just returned from there and asked you will be fine.
> ...


No problem James

See you all tomorrow night 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good luck tommorow nite guys & girls !  

Sorry i wont be there but am sure with charlie & nikki arranging it there will be no probs  8)

Get some pics if you can :lol:

HAVE FUN :wink: :wink:

SAV....


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Big smash on the road approaching swanbourne this morning (so local radio said), so check route before travelling chapps(esses).

I washed the car yesterday in preperation, so hoping to be able to make it for a bit longer than last meet and prove it is really orange


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> Good luck tommorow nite guys & girls !
> 
> Sorry i wont be there but am sure with charlie & nikki arranging it there will be no probs  8)
> 
> ...


Cheers Sav  The main issue with using lots of different places as the venue is that they don't get a chance to improve 

I have just finished off the 20 questions for the team quiz 



shao_khan said:


> Big smash on the road approaching swanbourne this morning (so local radio said), so check route before travelling chapps(esses).
> 
> I washed the car yesterday in preperation, so hoping to be able to make it for a bit longer than last meet and prove it is really orange


Thanks for the update buddy, didn't realise you were coming as you haven't signed up have you? Are you meeting us there or at Audi at 7pm for the drive?

I will be test driving the route this afternoon about 3pm to select the best route avoiding pot holes where possible, I think there will inevitably be some whatever route I select so we will just need to keep our peepers peeled 

See you all later  my number is 07814 365147 if needed for any reason.

Penny I have your water bottle all ready to go on the sitting room floor  as Nic has robbed my car 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Have a goo done tonight - gutted I cant be there :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> Have a goo done tonight - gutted I cant be there :x


Shame you can't make it mate, but in fairness it is a bloody long way  I am sure you will manage one in the future 

I have just confirmed our booking with them and our TT only carpark (fingers crossed there isn't some shed left in there all day ) will be sectioned off from 6pm this evening 

Charlie


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm aiming to get to Milton Beans early enough for the drive... See you all soon!

Apologies to Charlie for not ordering any food yet  I guess I'll have to take my chances when I get there or pop off to Maccy D's :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LuTTon said:


> I'm aiming to get to Milton Beans early enough for the drive... See you all soon!
> 
> Apologies to Charlie for not ordering any food yet  I guess I'll have to take my chances when I get there or pop off to Maccy D's :lol:


 :lol: No worries Nicholas food ordering when you get there will be no probs (I checked on Saturday 
as they have the bulk of our orders from those of us efficient enough to get off our lazy arses and sort it out :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have just returned from a recce and wow what a buzz, I was absolutely caning it with the roof down, sunnies on and music pumping like a proper chav - I got a genuine tingle down the back of my spine 

I checked and they have already got out TTOC only parking area sectioned off 

I did two routes and in fairness both do have a little bit of crap road, however one of them is a much much better road to drive so we will be taking that one  There is nothing terrible and as it will be light you should have no trouble seeing anything worth avoiding.

See you all later :-*

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Penny I have your water bottle all ready to go on the sitting room floor


Oh, yes! Err...good job *you* remembered!! 

Better bring some money then!! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Penny I have your water bottle all ready to go on the sitting room floor
> ...


It was a very subtle hint :lol: :lol:

See you later

Charlie


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Wait for us  slow un's!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

country boy said:


> Wait for us slow un's!!


My mate Paul is coming along too in his slammed and I do mean slammed A4 Avant - so he may have to get there a different way  you will be fine Miss Daisy's chaffeur 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry to pull out at the 11th hour but somethings happened and I can't make it now :-( gutted but there we go


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

See you Guys shortly 

Josh


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Still trying to get away - just had to post this pic up though - happened earlier while out on the rounds:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent meet Charlie - good to meet a few new faces although I didn't get to talk to everyone. Great food (including the pudding!), good company...and a flippin' hard quiz! :lol:

The pics weren't quite as good as they looked on the small screen but these are about the best of them (after a bit of editing). Not bad considering it was pitch black! Hope you like:


















P.S. Thanks for the glowsticks - they're still alight so far [smiley=sunny.gif] Hope Nic wasn't too upset after parting with her flower - I felt very guilty :lol:


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Charlie - Thanks for another great night.

Some pics (iPhone only):










































See you at the next meet

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A big thank you to everyone who made the meet last night  We almost had a Q7 join the party but a little word soon to put paid to the Chelsea tractor - How she didn't see the big sign saying TTOC meet only I will never know 

Great pics Paul, thanks very much for your efforts, (Dave too  I am amazed how light it looks  as you say as it was very much pitch black and glad the glowsticks are still glowing  We have another 50 here for Morgan 

How some of you didn't manage to keep up on the drive when I was doing 45mph on the dual carriageway is beyond me :roll: :lol: you bunch of Miss Daisy chaffeurs, I blame Charlie (country boy) of course 

Thank you to Nick for lowering the tone quite substantially by hopping into a bush for a wee and then shaking my hand afterwards [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It was nice to see some new faces attend and I hope you will pop along again in future Rob, Ian and Paul 

The quiz was a bit tricky I admit but you call yourselves enthusiasts and should quite frankly be appalled by your poor showings, 10 and 11 out of 20 is really inexcusable :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will post up soon (within next week or so) about the next meet, if anyone has any location suggestions please post them up as it is nice to move it around a bit and try and cover some of the area.

Once again a big thanks for you all making the effort to come out :-* :-* :-*

Charlie&Nic


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Cheers Charlie for arranging a good night out. Bit busy but will get some photos up the weekend. Nice to see some new faces and about time we got some more Mk2's :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great night Charlie! Thanks for the ... er .... 'legendary' quiz!! :lol:

Some great pics there Paul and Dave. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Another cracking meet   

Thanks Charlie Boy 8)

Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Cheers Charlie for arranging a good night out. Bit busy but will get some photos up the weekend. Nice to see some new faces and about time we got some more Mk2's :wink:


Pleasure Heath nice to see you and Sam again - keep the jokes coming 



phodge said:


> Another great night Charlie! Thanks for the ... er .... 'legendary' quiz!! :lol:
> 
> Some great pics there Paul and Dave. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Do I detect a sore loser  :roll: :lol: 


Super Josh said:


> Another cracking meet
> 
> Thanks Charlie Boy 8)
> 
> Josh


Thanks for coming again mate, good to see you 

Charlie


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

I missed it again  I got called into work very last minuet (6pm)


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Thank you to Nick for lowering the tone quite substantially by hopping into a bush for a wee and then shaking my hand afterwards [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Anytime you need a tone lowering mate you know who to call  Anyway I'm pretty sure I used my left hand... Or did I? :roll:

Both the Mrs and I had a great time! This was the last big outing for my TT before its part-exed on Sunday.
Obviously I'm gutted that she's going but I am over the moon about having twins and in the end its not really a hard decision to make. Its made easier due to the fact that I've found a suitable schoolbus with some guts to it that will hopefully prove to be more reliable than the TT.

I'll probably post up some pics of the bus in the near future and hope that I can still pop in on the MK meet from time to time... If anything to escape the wife and screaming kids :lol: (Sorry honey x :roll: X) :lol:

Thanks again to Charlie and Nic for organising another great meet (this time with added glowsticks!) and a big congrats from Lou and I on your engagement!


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe we could incorporate something like bowling on the next one :?:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LuTTon said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you to Nick for lowering the tone quite substantially by hopping into a bush for a wee and then shaking my hand afterwards [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


LOL You would certainly be welcome mate, whatever you are driving, these meets are more about the people than the cars anyway 

If you do get pics up I would be most grateful if you would not sully this thread with box like Vauxhall related product 



heathstimpson said:


> Maybe we could incorporate something like bowling on the next one :?:


I like that idea, although I do need to be a bit drunk for my best efforts to shine through - who else is up for bowling? - I think the banter potential is enormous :lol:

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't worry Charlie I'm rubbish and play about once every five years lol We could meet up at Audi, have a village run and finish at Xscape. Some bowling plus food and drinks available at the venue. Would make a change.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Don't worry Charlie I'm rubbish and play about once every five years lol We could meet up at Audi, have a village run and finish at Xscape. Some bowling plus food and drinks available at the venue. Would make a change.


I am all for it mate, I have a couple of ideas and that is on eof them, what I might do is post up 2 options one a Bowling evening and one an early Sunday morning run down the A413 from Buckingham to Aylesbury - Paul was saying on Tuesday night that this was voted one of the most satisying roads to drive in the UK by the Sunday Times (I think or another paper anyway)

I am thinking meet up at Buckingham Tesco at 7.30am-8am and then raz across to Aylesbury and back  I did most of this road today and had forgotten how fun it can be when not much traffic 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Early Sunday morning run down the A413 from Buckingham to Aylesbury - Paul was saying on Tuesday night that this was voted one of the most satisying roads to drive in the UK by the Sunday Times (I think or another paper anyway)
> 
> I am thinking meet up at Buckingham Tesco at 7.30am-8am and then raz across to Aylesbury and back  I did most of this road today and had forgotten how fun it can be when not much traffic
> 
> Charlie


Yep I drive that road every day to work and have fun; well from Swanbourne to Aylesbury... 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

For those of you with email notification set up - the 2 May events are located on this thread:-

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=172824

Cheers

Charlie & Nic


----------

